# *SPOILER ALERT* McD's AA three-point contest winner is



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kansas-bound Mario Chalmers. Apparently he beat UNC-bound Danny Green and Washington-bound Martell Webster to win. I might have more info on the dunk contest later.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Any relation to the Xavier standout?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Gerald Green won the dunk contest.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

least they didn't let a girl win it this year... Green beat out McRoberts from what I hear.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

gee I figured if vv was posting it, that we got him.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Any relation to the Xavier standout?


 probably like a distance cousin


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Was Mario Chalmers in the Dunk Contest?


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Ghost said:


> Was Mario Chalmers in the Dunk Contest?


No, he was going to enter but he has a slight ankle sprain so he dropped out of it.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

we will have enough dunkers next year, we need him to shoot the three.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

KJay said:


> we will have enough dunkers next year, we need him to shoot the three.



It;s more important that he makes good decisions if he is the player who is going to take over for Aaron Miles. Who is going to replace Wayne Simen?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

A pic of the men's and women's 3PT contest winners.










Gerald Green threw down a bounce-off-the-backbourd-through-the-legs windmill dunk to win the dunk contest over Josh McRoberts, who the NBA scouts are loving.



Ghost said:


> Who is going to replace Wayne Simen?


Julian Wright.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

he's not a four. It will be Moody and Kaun in the lineup


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Wright can play four positions on the floor -- point forward, shooting guard (as a slasher), small forward and power forward. At the McD's AA camp, he's been defending the other team's PF -- usually Tyler Hansbrough -- with great success and has established himself as arguably the premier post defender in the class (analysts say that not only does he shut down his opponent, he often winds up with the ball via blocks and strips). Analysts also say he needs to gain some strength and hone his post skills, as he'll play the post (and some wing) at Kansas. He also doesn't shoot the ball consistently enough from the perimeter to fit in with the 3 guard/wing perimeter Self will use next year (he didn't recruit Dee Brown, Deron Williams and Luther Head to share 2 starting backcourt spots), and the four spot in the offense will allow Wright to showcase his creativity, most notably his passing.

PG -- Chalmers, Robinson/Hawkins
WG -- Giddens, Robinson/Stewart
WF -- Downs, Galindo
PF -- Wright, Moody/Jackson
C -- Moody/Giles/Kaun


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

oh and then we are screwed rebounding and scoring wise against bigger teams. oh well.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

KJay said:


> oh and then we are screwed rebounding and scoring wise against bigger teams. oh well.



That's what I was thinking. I don't think Julian will start at Power Foward, Maybe Small Foward because I don't think all three freshman will start next year for Kansas.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Chambers
Giddens
Wright
Galindo
Moody

If Giddens falter, Robinson will be starter with Chambers. Moody to start the season, with Giles be a starter by end.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

It's Chalmers, not Chambers.

Wright was measured at 6'7 1/2" barefoot at last year's USA Development Festival in Colorado. He'll be 6'8 1/2" - 6'9" in shoes when he arrives at Kansas, about 225 pounds or so. He's a spectacular athlete with a superlong wingspan and a nose for the ball. That said, how is Kansas going to "screwed" when it comes to rebounding with Wright at the four as opposed to Moody next season? And if anybody is going to "screw up" KU's interior scoring, it's Moody (who should be coming off the bench).

Seriously...think about it.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> It's Chalmers, not Chambers.
> 
> Wright was measured at 6'7 1/2" barefoot at last year's USA Development Festival in Colorado. He'll be 6'8 1/2" - 6'9" in shoes when he arrives at Kansas, about 225 pounds or so. He's a spectacular athlete with a superlong wingspan and a nose for the ball. That said, how is Kansas going to "screwed" when it comes to rebounding with Wright at the four as opposed to Moody next season? And if anybody is going to "screw up" KU's interior scoring, it's Moody (who should be coming off the bench).
> 
> Seriously...think about it.


sorry for spelled his name wrong, jeez

Why did you put Moody in starting lineup if you just said that he should be off the bench above?


> PG -- Chalmers, Robinson/Hawkins
> WG -- Giddens, Robinson/Stewart
> WF -- Downs, Galindo
> PF -- Wright, Moody/Jackson
> C -- Moody/Giles/Kaun


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> sorry for spelled his name wrong, jeez


No prob, just pointing it out.



> Why did you put Moody in starting lineup if you just said that he should be off the bench above?


"Moody/Giles/Kaun", as in either of those three could start at low post. If Giles and/or Kaun improves even marginally this summer, I think one of them should start. Will they start? Now that's another question. Those two are too big, athletic and talented not to. That said, Self really, really likes Moody...he very well could start, he very well will start, but I think there's more talented options to start in place of him (Giles/Kaun or Wright/Jackson). Don't get me wrong, I love Moody, but he's not a starter -- he's an absolutely great 6th or 7th man.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

MoGilun will rotate every so weeks me think. I will reserve judgement on the team until I see it.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Well I guess I don't have to watch that tonight now. Hopefully no one runs tomorrow's college senior skills matchups.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

VV how was it?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

He made more than Giddens in conference play, right?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

jokeaward said:


> He made more than Giddens in conference play, right?


Who?


----------

